
Can 'Coding Bootcamps' Fix the Shortage of Engineers? - mwielbut
http://fortune.com/2016/05/19/triplebyte-coding-bootcamp-study/
======
twshoopboop
Anyone think that back in the day a lot of what coding bootcamps do was on the
job training? It just seems like companies want to hire engineers that are
faster to on board and easier to dispose of. After reading that many (most?)
of these coding bootcamp students are already people that have degrees (with a
lot of STEM degrees in the mix) I find it hard to believe that they are
incapable of writing software without a couple of months or training.

Its more like paying the institution money to place you at a job. I've even
heard some of these places have terms that basically tell you that you need to
accept offers you get etc.

------
J_Darnley
No because there isn't one.

